# Google, Youtube gehen nicht mehr



## DarkRaver (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht woran es liegen könnte aber http://www.google.de/, das ganze ohne www. und Youtube funktionieren bei mir nicht mehr. Die Seiten funktionieren bei Bekannten und einem anderen PC im Netzwerk ohne Probleme. Auf Googles "Dienste"-Seiten komm ich auch noch drauf, also z.B.
Google Analytics - https://www.google.com/accounts/Ser...gle.com/analytics/settings/home?scid=21370090
Google Translator:
http://translate.google.de/?hl=&ie=UTF-8&text=#de|en|

Mir gehen langsam die Ideen aus, Rechner bereits neugestartet und mit Kaspersky Internet Security Suite 2011 komplett auf Viren usw. durchsuchen lassen, nützt aber alles nichts.
Über eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar.

Mfg

//Edit:
Fehlermeldung im Anhang


----------



## Bratkartoffel (9. Juni 2011)

Hi,

gestern war der World IPv6 Day. Versuche es heute nochmal, da dürfte wieder alles funktionieren 

Gruß
BK


----------



## DarkRaver (9. Juni 2011)

Hi,
immernoch der gleiche Fehler.
Merkwürdigerweise funktioniert es ja auch an nem anderen Computer bei mir im Netzwerk und bei diversen Bekannten. Dazu müsste man sagen, ich habe Win7 Ultimate x64, ich weiß ja nicht ob da irgendwelche Probleme bekannt sind^^


----------



## Bratkartoffel (9. Juni 2011)

Hi,

gut, dann wird es wohl nicht an dem Tag gelegen haben 
Geht bei dir allgemien das Internet nicht mehr, oder nur spezielle Seiten?

Gruß
BK


----------



## DarkRaver (9. Juni 2011)

Hi,
nur Google und Youtube gehen nicht.

//Edit:
Gerade hat sich herausgestellt dass es im gesamten Netzwerk doch nicht funktioniert ! Merkwürdig...


----------

